# Hen or rooster?



## Adriano (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi everyone! Second time posting on the forum. This time however it is not so serious. To anyone who was following along with our prolapse situation...it was fixed and we have a happy chicken once more.

Though now I find myself wondering whether we have ten hens or one rooster and nine hens. I'm including some pictures to see if anyone could possibly help me identify.

This first picture is of what my partner and myself believe to be Brahma chicks in our flock (the two white ones):








This second picture is of what I believe is a Brahma rooster:








We've had some debate on whether it could be a salmon faverolle hen or a Brahma rooster. Hoping you guys could help settle the argument! Thanks again!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not sure what you did but it's not allowing the photo to be viewed. I'd have to look but I think you posted straight to the forum the first time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, you didn't post any pics that first time. If you're on a computer and the pics are on your computer click the button on the lower right that says upload a file. That will dump your pic right to the forum.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Yeah I’m not able to see the pictures


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mitzy, did you do the phone drops for pics? If you did would you post the instructions?


----------



## Adriano (Apr 18, 2020)

There we go! Sorry about that, hah.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think that's a Salmon Favorelle, the body isn't right. 

I'll take those first two if you don't want them. I love that color combo. 

And I'm going to let others decide on roo or pullet. I'm kind of leaning toward roo but then I'm almost always wrong when they're still young or not a Silkie.


----------



## Adriano (Apr 18, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I don't think that's a Salmon Favorelle, the body isn't right.
> 
> I'll take those first two if you don't want them. I love that color combo.
> 
> And I'm going to let others decide on roo or pullet. I'm kind of leaning toward roo but then I'm almost always wrong when they're still young or not a Silkie.


Definitely intend on keeping the first two, they are beautiful and fun chickens full of personality! We love them very much, haha.

I'm also the one leaning towards roo, I wouldn't mind having one on the flock!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Having a rooster in the flock adds an additional dynamic. Everyone that is allowed to have them should have at least one.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Looks like you have three light Brahmas. Salmon favorelles will have extra toes and a single comb vs pea comb. It is a little young to determine gender as Brahmas are a slower maturing breed. I wouldn’t loose hope yet, could just be a dominant pullet.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Mitzy, did you do the phone drops for pics? If you did would you post the instructions?


For me I use Tapatalk and there is just a button to add pictures


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The only time I go to the forum on my phone is when I'm away from home for hours at a time. I've never had to add a pic using it. I guess I should play with it at some point.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Forced at gun point to guess on this baby, I'd have to say roo, that's a lot of comb for the age and if it is a Brahma, the fact that they are slower to develop would make it even more likely to be a roo.


----------



## DeathlayerDreams (Jul 17, 2020)

Hope this helps


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

As neat as this information is, it is only accurate in certain breeds. Be careful not to rely on it 100%. You can certainly use this method on any chick but if you are looking for accuracy and something you can rely on, this is not the method.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Feather sexing is only accurate in a few breeds and only if they are bred for that reason. They need a fast feathering father and a slow feathering mother to be able to be wing sexed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

mitzy123point said:


> Feather sexing is only accurate in a few breeds and only if they are bred for that reason. They need a fast feathering father and a slow feathering mother to be able to be wing sexed.


I did not know that, Mitzi. But then I didn't raise anything that I had to rely on feather development to sex them.


----------

